
Should We All Take a Bit of Lithium?(2014) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/opinion/sunday/should-we-all-take-a-bit-of-lithium.html
======
z573
The article does not mention any side effects of low-level lithium. Is it
known?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
apparently its an essential trace mineral. this is news to me.

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/evolutionary-
psychia...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/evolutionary-
psychiatry/201201/could-you-have-lithium-deficiency)

[..]Scientists first figured out lithium could help stabilize mood in bipolar
disorder in the late 1800s when the mineral salt was also used to treat gout.
Lithium was the original "up" ingredient in 7-UP soda, though I'm certain it
is not in the modern recipe. The first research paper on lithium didn't appear
until 1949, when Australian psychiatrist John Cade made his mark on
psychiatric history. However, Greek physicians thousands of years earlier were
treating mental disorders with mineral water now thought to be high in
lithium.[..]

